# Roast pork and roasted veg...low GI...got it wrong!



## Phil65 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yesterday evening I had roast pork with crackling and carrots,leeks,garlic,onions and new potatoes roasted in olive oil. I estimated the carb count to be 65g so I bolused 16.3 units (ratio 2.5U to 10g carb) my bs was 4.8, an hour and a half later I was 2.7! I corrected with a glass of orange juice and a shortbread biscuit, I was still 3.3 15 mins later, so had a few jelly babies, 15 mins later I was 6.0.  This morning at 6am I was 16.7!  I'm not sure whether this was down to a cannula problem (I changed it immediately) or whether I over-corrected my hypo....or more likely I should have multi-wave bolused for last nights meal, the carb count was correct but the meal was very low GI.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2012)

I've had problems when I've had a cheese omelette and chips - I forget that the cheese (lots of it!) slows the digestion and so I often hit the peak of my insulin before the food has really got going!  Your meal sounds better than my omelette though!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2012)

Swimming in fat LOL - probably not 'literally' but pork is fatty throughout not just the actual fat if you see what I mean, obviously crackling is fatty, oil to cook the veg.

Then you corrected a hypo with OJ (fine) and a type of biscuit that usually has more fat than a lot of biscuits, unless it was one of those rock hard, flat  oblong ones, which are nowt like shortbread?

You needed apple pie and custard for pudding to convert that back to a non-low GI meal!


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 17, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Swimming in fat LOL - probably not 'literally' but pork is fatty throughout not just the actual fat if you see what I mean, obviously crackling is fatty, oil to cook the veg.
> 
> Then you corrected a hypo with OJ (fine) and a type of biscuit that usually has more fat than a lot of biscuits, unless it was one of those rock hard, flat  oblong ones, which are nowt like shortbread?
> 
> You needed apple pie and custard for pudding to convert that back to a non-low GI meal!



agreed that the meal was quite high in fat, due to the vegetables being cooked in extra virgin olive oil, the pork was a good cut and wasn't fatty, but for a small bit of crackling.  The main problem I faced was the hypo was induced by the low GI (baby new potatoes especially) as I took my insulin all 'up front', (I should have multi-bolused and I would have been fine) my bs was 2.7 2 hours post-meal. I had OJ and shortbread to treat my hypo due to the 2.7, I wouldn't usually have shortbread but felt that 15g of quick acting carb (OJ) needed to be backed up on this occasion, sometimes I might have a slice of toast with a really low bs...usually works pretty well for me.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I've had problems when I've had a cheese omelette and chips - I forget that the cheese (lots of it!) slows the digestion and so I often hit the peak of my insulin before the food has really got going!  Your meal sounds better than my omelette though!



Agreed Alan....I find if I have cheese and crackers after my evening meal I face the same problem.


----------



## imtrying (Jan 17, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Swimming in fat LOL - probably not 'literally' but pork is fatty throughout not just the actual fat if you see what I mean, obviously crackling is fatty, oil to cook the veg.
> 
> Then you corrected a hypo with OJ (fine) and a type of biscuit that usually has more fat than a lot of biscuits, unless it was one of those rock hard, flat  oblong ones, which are nowt like shortbread?
> 
> You needed apple pie and custard for pudding to convert that back to a non-low GI meal!



mmmmm apple pie and custard!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2012)

imtrying said:


> mmmmm apple pie and custard!!



Can people stop saying that please?


----------



## imtrying (Jan 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Can people stop saying that please?



depends why?! lol


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2012)

If you can have a crustless quiche Alan, though I tend to call that frittata -  I'm jolly sure you could also have a crustless pie!  

Mind you I would generally tend to call that 'stewed apple' - and No Added Sugar custard ain't all that many carbs, is it?


----------



## Copepod (Jan 17, 2012)

Too dangerous to start arguing about whether you can have a pie or pudding without a bottom etc... 

It caused so much discussion over pub meals after evening runs that when our Czech orienteering running group member returned to Czech Republic, we gave him a book of traditional British cookery - he was delighted!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2012)

Apple Charlotte, Apple Fool !  LOL

If it's a sponge pud or a milk pud, or jelly or jam roly poly - it's of uniform consistency throughout - so it always has no bottom!!


----------



## Catharine (Jan 27, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> Agreed Alan....I find if I have cheese and crackers after my evening meal I face the same problem.



Well I didn't know that about cheese!!


----------

